# Fishing in the Grenadines



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everybody,
I am going to be chartering in the Grenadines in Oct. and was wondering about fishing. I was wondering if there was anywhere I could rent fishing tackle. I could even just rent a rod and bring my reel and tackle box. I just dont want to lug a rod down there. Any sugestions would be helpful. 
Thanks 
DJY


----------

